
Inside Fermi: Nvidia's HPC Push - brianmckenzie
http://www.realworldtech.com/page.cfm?ArticleID=RWT093009110932
======
vilya
To some extent Fermi looks like more of the same, only bigger and faster.

What's really interesting about it is that they've added L1 and L2 cache,
they've gone to a global memory model so you can pass pointers around and
they've put some effort into making branches less expensive. I didn't yet spot
whether it supports recursion, but it's implied that it does. I expect to see
a lot more GPU-raytracing projects start popping up in the near future thanks
to this...

I'd be very interested to see how this compares to Larrabee, if/when it
actually comes out.

------
nvoorhies
There's a pile more information on nvidia's site for fermi at
<http://www.nvidia.com/object/fermi_architecture.html>

------
codedivine
The big change is certainly the support for indirect jump instructions and the
exception handling support. Quite a big leap in GPU programmability. The only
piece still missing is fully coherent caches.

------
anigbrowl
Single page:
[http://www.realworldtech.com/includes/templates/articles.cfm...](http://www.realworldtech.com/includes/templates/articles.cfm?ArticleID=RWT093009110932&mode=print)

Good find.

